# MK4 wide tire and offset questions



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi,
Just wanted to run this by the gurus here for feedback. I want to run the widest tire I can fit in the front of my car, and match it in the back. I am pretty much stock height on a Shine real street kit. Would 17x9s with 255/40/17 Azenis sports work? I am thinking final offset for this should be between +20 and +25mm. Would that clear the fenders and the front struts?
Thanks.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*

you might rub on your fender liner, or on in the back at the inner fender.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_you might rub on your fender liner, or on in the back at the inner fender.

Thanks for the reply. I would think hitting those places would be ride height dependant.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*

Ride height and spring rate dependent. A 20-25et will clear most coilover systems. I am unsure how a coilover system compares to a strut system. Outer tire clearance will also be heavily affected by camber adjustment ie if you have camber plates at the upper end of the strut. The GC camber/caster kit when maxed out will allow for a far greater range of wheel/tire fitments.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (rex_racer)*

Camber would be stock. Am I better off running 245/40s even if it means smaller circumference than stock, rather than messing with 255s?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*

245 40 17 will fit w/ the shine springs. I ran them on my GTI with 17x8 et38 wheels IIRC. Personally I liked 235 40 17 better than the 245s as the 235 fits much better on an 8" wheel. I think [email protected] was running 255s so try getting ahold of him for info. 
What I always wanted to try was 245 40 17 front and 225 45 17 rear. I think that would be the best handlign combination for a mk4.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_245 40 17 will fit w/ the shine springs. I ran them on my GTI with 17x8 et38 wheels IIRC. Personally I liked 235 40 17 better than the 245s as the 235 fits much better on an 8" wheel. I think [email protected] was running 255s so try getting ahold of him for info. 
What I always wanted to try was 245 40 17 front and 225 45 17 rear. I think that would be the best handlign combination for a mk4. 

Thanks for the info. I currently have 225s on 8" wide wheels, and I don't feel like going 10mm wider would be worth moving up a solo class. My goal is to run the widest street tires that will fit, did you not like the 245s just because you were on the sidewalls more with the larger width? I am going to try getting in touch with [email protected] and see what he has to say too. I thought about keeping with stock 225s in the back as well, but I don't want to look like a FWD drag racer. My car rides pretty neutral right now, so I didn't want to play around too much with shifting grip front or rear.


_Modified by 4ceFed4 at 12:50 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*

I liked the 235 40 17 better for two reasons. The tread width was virtually the same as the 245 40 17. The other reason is that the smaller OD gives a gearing advantage.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (NOVAdub)*

I realize the difference in OD. Most of the courses have been set up to be pretty fast, I have been having problems running out of 2nd as is with stock gearing. I emailed tyrolsport to ask Mike about 255s. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*

What class are you running in? If you're looking at going wider and at 9in wide wheels I'm thinking you're either in STU or SP. If that's the case I would highly recomend the camber plates, not only a significant change in cornering grip but they will almost certainly clear the 9s w/ the 255s. What exactly are you trying to do? Maximize tire width on the MK4 platform?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_What class are you running in? If you're looking at going wider and at 9in wide wheels I'm thinking you're either in STU or SP. If that's the case I would highly recomend the camber plates, not only a significant change in cornering grip but they will almost certainly clear the 9s w/ the 255s. What exactly are you trying to do? Maximize tire width on the MK4 platform?

I have been running in STS using a stock chip GIAC program. I was considering moving up to STU if I can fit 255s. If 255s are pushing it, then I would use the rims I have now and get some 245s for them, which would place me in STX. Either way I'm adding a Quaife LSD soon, so I can't stay in STS. I'll need to check if camber plates are allowed in any of the classes I'm looking into. Any recommendations on which ones to go with if they are allowed? I owned a set of SPC adjustables, but sold them prior to installing when I thought I was getting rid of my car. To answer your last question, yes my goal is to max out tire width on a stock fender MK4.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_
I have been running in STS using a stock chip GIAC program. I was considering moving up to STU if I can fit 255s. If 255s are pushing it, then I would use the rims I have now and get some 245s for them, which would place me in STX. Either way I'm adding a Quaife LSD soon, so I can't stay in STS. I'll need to check if camber plates are allowed in any of the classes I'm looking into. Any recommendations on which ones to go with if they are allowed? I owned a set of SPC adjustables, but sold them prior to installing when I thought I was getting rid of my car. To answer your last question, yes my goal is to max out tire width on a stock fender MK4.


_Quote, originally posted by *pg 77 2007 Solo National Rules Street Touring* »_
The following allowances apply to strut-type suspensions.
Adjustable camber plates may be installed at the top of the strut and
the original upper mounting holes may be slotted. The drilling of
holes in order to perform the installation is permitted. The center
clearance hole may not be modified. Any type of bearing or bushing
may be used in the adjustable camber plate attachment to the
strut. The installation may incorporate an alternate upper spring
perch/seat and/or mounting block (bearing mount). Any ride
height change resulting from installation of camber plates is allowed.
Caster changes resulting from the use of camber plates
are permitted.

You're going to need at _least_ the 255s to be competitive in STU. I would even go wider for a 265 or a 275 and max out the rules. Given your current ride height I think you should be able to do so. You will most definitely need an upper camber plate of some sort if you plan on running any wider.
From how I interpret the above rule, I would recommend the GC camber/caster plates. They maintain and increase shock travel when used in conjunction with coilovers or coilover conversions. They also have the greatest range of adjustment, independent adjustment of both caster and camber for this particular installation style. By pulling in the top mount you will also pickup a significant amount of wheel/tire to fender clearance allowing for more tire.
If you do decide to go with the GC plates or would like to inquire further about them you can contact myself or Steve (sn reflexgti), just let him know I sent you his way.


_Modified by rex_racer at 10:33 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (rex_racer)*

+1 for GC. Thats what I ran on my car, and they are ST legal.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (NOVAdub)*

Is your buddy an option for finding them for less than $400?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*

Yep, send him a PM, I think I paid $330 shipped.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_Is your buddy an option for finding them for less than $400?









Yes that would be correct. Feel free to contact him and tell him I sent you his way.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (rex_racer)*

i'd like to know what the widest tire i can run on a stock setup 01 wolfsburg wheel/car.... i thinkin about running 225/40/16 but want to go as wide as possible...


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (Big_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_i'd like to know what the widest tire i can run on a stock setup 01 wolfsburg wheel/car.... i thinkin about running 225/40/16 but want to go as wide as possible...

Remember you can only go so wide for a rim. If the rim is not wide enough to handle the tire I would not advise going wider. By going too wide of a tire for a wheel you add a certain level of additional tire squirm and delayed reaction vs the same tire w/ a wider wheel. To combat the squirm you could run higher tire pressures, but as you go higher and higher you also decrease the amount of grip the tire can generate.
To figure out whether or not the wheel is acceptable for a tire, you would need to know your rim size and also what the tire manufacturer recommends for the acceptable wheel width range.
Of course when looking at popular Solo II Stock class setups this theory doesn't seem to apply too well there, but then there are so many other variables that one must take into consideration when going in that direction, ie can of worms







. 
Assuming the wheel can handle it, you'd be hard pressed to go wider than a 235 given a bone stock car.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (Big_Tom)*

How in the heck did you manage 225 whp off of an exhaust, uni chip, and a CAI?








I'm assuming it was a happy dyno.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: MK4 wide tire and offset questions (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_How in the heck did you manage 225 whp off of an exhaust, uni chip, and a CAI?








I'm assuming it was a happy dyno.

Ask Unitronic...


----------

